# My NREMT Experience



## dang88 (Aug 6, 2014)

I took my NREMT test this Monday and yes it lived up to the hype. I had previously not passed on my first attempt and frankly I didn't study much I thought it would be easy because everyone seems to think stick to the ABC's and you will be ok. I took a month to take the test again and what really helped me was not memorizing signs and symptoms of certain illnesses like I did the first time testing, but learning what causes these symptoms to happen. Once you have an idea to how the body reacts when in crisis you will learn that the body always does things for a reason. Do yourself a favor and study everything, do not skip anything because you will feel dumb that you missed a question that would have taken you 1 second to remember if you had just looked it over. Studying and knowing all vocabulary will help you tremendously, yes there may be questions you don't know but if you know everything you will most likely know how some of the answers present and you can eliminate from there. Learn this stuff don't memorize it, do that for yourself and your future patients. All in all I thought near the end of the test I was getting some easy questions, my test stopped right at 70. I started doubting myself but sure enough I checked and I passed. Take your time and good luck.


----------



## Bpatton (Aug 6, 2014)

Congrats on passing! I take mine on Saturday  and I am a bit nervous. I did excellent on my class final which was 200 questions long and very difficult but I am not sure on how the nremt may differ.


----------



## dang88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bpatton said:


> Congrats on passing! I take mine on Saturday  and I am a bit nervous. I did excellent on my class final which was 200 questions long and very difficult but I am not sure on how the nremt may differ.



You will be fine, just concentrate on the question at hand. When you feel you know the answer make sure you can back it up in your head as to why it is better than the other and why perhaps that intervention is more beneficial to the patient. Also, not only know all the signs and symptoms but know why they happen for that particular illness. Good luck!


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 7, 2014)

When you know _why_ the body responds the way it does to something, it's a whole lot easier to figure out the signs and symptoms. Once you're done with EMT school, I suggest you start looking for a college level Anatomy and Physiology course, preferably one that's a full year. As you go through that course, you'll come to an even better understanding of why the body does what it does and you'll be able to make better decisions regarding patient care because of it. If you later decide to expand your horizons and become a Paramedic, Nurse, PA, Physician, or darned near anything else in healthcare, you'll have already covered at least part of the prerequisites to enter those programs. If a program doesn't already require A&P, you'll find that you'll do far better because of that background.

The NREMT exams are a lot different than they used to be. They're computer adaptive and they seek the limits of your knowledge. If you know why the body does something, it will help you work your way through issues you've never studied before because you at least have something you can reason through, and if you start getting those questions, chances are you're above passing standard.


----------

